# A Brag for Layla's brother : )



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I just stumbled across the website and I found out that Layla's littermate will be placed with a partner in February. He is about to graduate as a service dog. He is the organizations first dog to place so they are very excited and so am I. 
http://promisingpartners.com/First%20Recipient.htm


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I didn't really know where this thread should belong... so I kinda stuck it here lol...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just wonderful. It sounds like Jax and Addie were made for each other. Wish them both the best of luck that all the training goes well. Thanks for sharing that with us. Jax is a handsome boy.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

That is just WONDERFUL!! Congratulations to Jax...he is a very Handsome boy!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Way to go Jax!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great for Jax! I know becoming a service dog takes a tremendous amount of work.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jax sounds like a great boy. His new family is very lucky to have him!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm sure he will make Addie very happy and touch her life if he is anything at all like my Layla.


----------

